# purse addiction :X



## Jennybella (Dec 1, 2006)

this pic is old and a lot more is added to my collection but yeah.. Im a Canal St junkie :X


----------



## juli (Dec 1, 2006)

woah woman! look at all those bagssss!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For a second I thought is that shi*et all real?!?!? teehehehe
Ugh...I love Louis Vs...

anyways I love it! Nice collection!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 1, 2006)

wicked! i have a bag addiction, ive got around 30 odd bag, well 29 since one got stolen with my mom's phone and cred cards in it last month.

I love getting unique bags that normal stores dont sell


----------



## Jennybella (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 

 
_woah woman! look at all those bagssss!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For a second I thought is that shi*et all real?!?!? teehehehe
Ugh...I love Louis Vs...

anyways I love it! Nice collection!_

 

LOL if my collection was real id drop dead from all the debt id be in lol but thanks <3


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 1, 2006)

Luckyyy! man i want that quilted chanel bag soo badly. I saw a really cute fake one in chinatown but my dad wouldnt stop hah


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 2, 2006)

Apparently you are also fond of the color pink


----------



## Jennybella (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Apparently you are also fond of the color pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaa Im obsessed with pink stuff


----------



## Jennybella (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_Luckyyy! man i want that quilted chanel bag soo badly. I saw a really cute fake one in chinatown but my dad wouldnt stop hah_

 
thats where I get all my purses!! Ive got 3 real ones and those are all Coach purses from Macys


----------



## luvme4me (Dec 2, 2006)

may I ask how much you paid for the chanels ones?


----------



## Jennybella (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvme4me* 

 
_may I ask how much you paid for the chanels ones?_

 
20$ and I believe 25$ and the big pink and black was 30 or 40


----------

